# 2007 Bike Show



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Had a little play with my new Canon EOS 400D at the bike show. Would like to have spent more time experimenting and playing with the settings, but i think my mate my was probably getting p*ssed off with me as it was (after many years of us walking round with point and shoot cameras). Some very sexy bikes there, but a severe lack of sexy women!

Here's a selection. C&C always welcome.


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

Do i spy camel toe :lol:










Did you get there before it opened!!!

Some great shots there! So clear and in focus! Very impressive!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just various shots taken last tuesday. It was very well laid out this year, so the stands weren't too packed.

I've got a "cracking" camel toe shot somewhere taken at the last MaxPower Live show.


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

Shiny said:


> Just various shots taken last tuesday. It was very well laid out this year, so the stands weren't too packed.
> 
> I've got a "cracking" camel toe shot somewhere taken at the last MaxPower Live show.


I went on friday and TBH the trade stands were packed in to tightly! The Mini Moto part had loads of space left!

The lower manufacturer stands were very good! Got to sit on LOTS of different bikes and it was nice and relaxed.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Excelent shots mate some cracking perspective and nice shallow DOF, also a great line up of all the major manufacturers covered!! Is it just me or does the Kwak ZX10R look the same as the 07/06/05 bike?? Never seems to change!!!

Having just bought a white car I am very taken by that Ducati but did you see the KTM RC8 superbike?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

The paint on that bike was AMAZING! Didn't like the front light though


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I must admit, the front wasn't up to much. Good effort for their entry into a new sector though, it's not all about off road scramblers!

Nothing really outrageously different this year though, the Dukes were sexy, but going back to their older styled front end.


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

:doublesho848 looks amazing in white


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Shiny said:


>


Jeez - have you seen the white version?? its enough to make you wanna sell a kidney...


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Cracking pics Lloyd, nice to see bad taste and large sums of money still go together too (the twisted fork springer front end...oh my dear life...) Didn't think you were into the modern stuff though....thought you were a classic 80's two stroke man  Great pics though and the show looks a lot better than when I last went for layout and crowds etc :thumb:


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

that r6 is sweet


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Luvving the Duc especially in the white


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

Shiny said:


> BUZ BUZ!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent pictures indeed especially the NGK one!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Cracking pics Lloyd, nice to see bad taste and large sums of money still go together too (the twisted fork springer front end...oh my dear life...) Didn't think you were into the modern stuff though....thought you were a classic 80's two stroke man  Great pics though and the show looks a lot better than when I last went for layout and crowds etc :thumb:


I'm pissed off with the RD Mick, i just haven't got the time to love her how she needs to be loved. I've written an ebay sales ad to frighten the *****, but she just laughed at me squirted another unusual fluid on the floor. The Norton in I Bought A Vampire Motorcycle is a pussy in comparison. I'm waiting for my mate to come round with his spanners so we can get the ***** to fire up again, then at least she can go on ebay as a runner.

Still love the 2-strokes, i'd swap the missus for a black Chesterfield Aprillia RS250 (or maybe a bag of smarties). But i still can't help getting excited by the pure sex of bikes like the R1, the Dukes and the CBR6. One day....


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the RD Lloyd, but they are a great classic, and just imagine the sound of it running sweetly....the joy of riding it....the smell of two stroke...go on, give it another chance, we all need a bit of TLC in our advancing years!
Mind you, I'd never had a good two stroke, but there was a very tatty but standard KH250 I knew of a while back...another modern classic and I love the sound of the triples, so I did the deed thinking it would be a straightforward job....







Oh dear me no...in the end it got swapped for GSX400...
But I am more of a 4 stroke man myself, and I've just had my interest rekindled in one of my all time favourite 'one day it'll be mine' bikes by a magazine article...the Laverda Jota...now there's a proper muscle bike...

I went off modern bikes for a while, they just weren't doing it for me, but there seems to be a purity about the overall design now (sounding like a pretentious art critic now) that is really striking and what they must be like to ride, well....wasted on me I expect but i'd like to try!


----------



## zxrsteve (May 27, 2007)

Went on saturday ! They had to drag me off the zx10


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My mate that is coming round had two KH250's to try and build one good one out of the two. He gave up, sold them both and bought a mint KH400, deep purple colour. He also has a lush RD500 (the smoke machine!). The RD250 was his, i bet deep down he was laughing his socks off when he gave it to me!

The Jota is a smart bike, go on - you know you want to....

The XZ10 was a sweet looking bike Steve, or was it because you were sat behind one of the Kawasaki birds!


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Some nice shots there :thumb:

Where were all the girlies ?? !!!!

Here's a small selection from the year before last 












































:thumb:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Who said there were no Ladies ( gotta know where to look !!) :thumb:




































































































:thumb: :thumb:

i hope you guys like :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Damn, must have gone on the wrong day! lol!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam nice!


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

I was going to say that the 8th and 9th pic of the original pics were great (a few white balance probs with the first few).... but then came the girls :doublesho From a photographic point of view, just for the purposes of topic  I'd say the one before the last girl pic is rather special :thumb:


----------

